# Casares it is.



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

Well, at long last we have found a place and it looks like it is all going through at a rapid rate. Where eagles dare, it's Casares Pueblo. We have been looking around the Axarquia region for years but were sent a property on line to look at, which wasn't right but it has led to this one and it ticks all the boxes. Not on the coast but just fifteen minutes drive, within range of two airports, enough bedrooms and bathrooms and eagles flying past. Really pleased with it, so fingers crossed it all goes through.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Yep fingers crossed! 
Sounds good


----------



## The slow walkers (Nov 10, 2015)

Nice one, fingers crossed also but not until I've finished typing.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Fair play to you Roy. Keep us posted on progress


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Lovely place - great choice. 

We could see it from our last house over 15kms away.


----------



## Dreamwork (Feb 21, 2016)

Fabulous news, congratulations


----------

